

Americans Were 12 Times More Interested in Miley Cyrus Than Syria - 001sky
http://nymag.com/thecut/2013/09/usa-12-times-more-interested-in-miley-than-syria.html

======
ratherhost
Apples = Oranges now? Syria news has been going on for years, Miley Cyrus'
tongue dance just happened recently.

NYMag has no concept of time?

~~~
001sky
The release of toxic nerve agents into a civillian population, with casualties
approximating the order of magnitude of 9/11, seems to distinguish the timing
of the last week in August (in syria at least). It seems to be pre-occupying
the POTUS and the G20, if that is any consolation to you. It does also seem
that the view from within the US, at least anecdottally, boders on middle east
ennui, and that this is just another datapoint of babykillers doing there
thing.

